# Wie mache ich am besten Backup auf externe Platte?

## alex00

Würde gerne meine Daten (vorallem sehr große Bilddateien) auf eine externe Platte sichern.

Stelle mir vor dass sie als zip oder rar oder tar zusammengefasst werden, aber trotzdem eine

Art abgleich gemacht wird, sodass immer nur die neuesten Dateien hinzugefügt werden müssen.

Welche Programme stehen mir da zur Verfügung bzw. wie würdet ihr das machen (angenehm wäre ein GUI). Habe schon im Netz einiges gesucht aber noch nicht wirklich das gefunden was mir gefällt.

Bin für jeden Tipp dankbar.

----------

## SvenFischer

also ich finde das Programm "dar" sehr mächtig. Ich hatte das immer mit "kdar" verwendet und war sehr zufrieden. Leider wird "kdar" nicht mehr weiterentwickelt. Super ist bei dar, das man packen kann, aber auch Ausnahmen deffieren kann wie z.B. Multimedia, das das nicht effektiv ist und nur Zeit kostet.

----------

## alex00

An kdar dachte ich auch. Leider hat es Abhängigkeit mit kde 3.5.7, habe aber kde 3.5.8.

Habe jetzt den Backup-Manager gefunden, der zwar von der Konole aus bedient wird, aber sehr mächtig zu sein scheint. Kennt hier jemand die ideale Angabe des Befehls, für tar Archiv und nur das ersetzen was neu ist. Danke.

----------

## SkaaliaN

lass es am besten über einen rsync laufen. stellst du einmal ein und du hast für immer Ruhe. Ich poste dir heute abend mal meine backup.sh.

----------

## alex00

 *metal1ty wrote:*   

> lass es am besten über einen rsync laufen. stellst du einmal ein und du hast für immer Ruhe. Ich poste dir heute abend mal meine backup.sh.

 

ok super danke. und da gibt es auch die Möglichkeit ein tar zu machen?

----------

## SkaaliaN

 *alex00 wrote:*   

>  *metal1ty wrote:*   lass es am besten über einen rsync laufen. stellst du einmal ein und du hast für immer Ruhe. Ich poste dir heute abend mal meine backup.sh. 
> 
> ok super danke. und da gibt es auch die Möglichkeit ein tar zu machen?

 

ja, würde ich aber von abraten. Bei einem rsync kann zur not mal eine Datei defekt sein und der Rest funktioniert weiterhin. Bei einem tar archiv ist direkt das ganze archiv platt. Das wäre mir persönlich zu riskant. Mal davon abgesehen das du ein tar archiv immer ganz neu aufbauen müsstest..!

----------

## Anarcho

Ich verwende für dieses Zweck (ohne Kompression) rsync. Einfach ein kleines Script geschrieben welches dann die platten synchronisiert.

----------

## alex00

Ok danke. Freu mich schon auf deine Datei.

----------

## SkaaliaN

Sorry, ist was später geworden. Hier der Aufruf:

 *Quote:*   

> rsync -avlHpEig --delete --exclude-from=/"datei_mit_ordnern_welche_ausgelassen_werden_sollen" /* /mnt/"ziel"

 

----------

## alex00

 *metal1ty wrote:*   

> Sorry, ist was später geworden. Hier der Aufruf:
> 
>  *Quote:*   rsync -avlHpEig --delete --exclude-from=/"datei_mit_ordnern_welche_ausgelassen_werden_sollen" /* /mnt/"ziel" 

 

Muss ich den Befhel in dem Verzeichnis ausführen, dass ich sichern will. Es wird sonst ja nicht angegeben was gesichert werden soll.

Danke.

----------

## momonster

 *alex00 wrote:*   

> Muss ich den Befhel in dem Verzeichnis ausführen, dass ich sichern will. Es wird sonst ja nicht angegeben was gesichert werden soll.

 

Das /* ist das zu sichernde Verzeichnis, in dem Fall alles.

Allerdings kann man glaube ich das * auch weglassen.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Für KDE kannst mal keep probieren, das ist eine Oberfläche, mit der man rsync starten kann (auch automatisch), wenn du keine Scripte magst.

----------

## twam

Falls deine Platte mit ext3/xfs/reiserfs formatiert ist und du auch gerne ein differenzielles Backup hättest, kann ich dir rsnapshot empfehlen.

----------

## alex00

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Für KDE kannst mal keep probieren, das ist eine Oberfläche, mit der man rsync starten kann (auch automatisch), wenn du keine Scripte magst.

 

Keep funktioniert bei mir nicht richtig, d.h Backup wird nicht gestartet. Leider.

----------

## alex00

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Für KDE kannst mal keep probieren, das ist eine Oberfläche, mit der man rsync starten kann (auch automatisch), wenn du keine Scripte magst.

 

Keep funktioniert bei mir nicht richtig, d.h Backup wird nicht gestartet. Leider.

----------

## a.forlorn

Bei keep muss man einmal das backup selber starten, dann läuft es immer durch.

----------

## alex00

 *metal1ty wrote:*   

> Sorry, ist was später geworden. Hier der Aufruf:
> 
>  *Quote:*   rsync -avlHpEig --delete --exclude-from=/"datei_mit_ordnern_welche_ausgelassen_werden_sollen" /* /mnt/"ziel" 

 

```

rsync: chgrp "/media/Backup/Backup/Daten/OGG_Datenbank/White Stripes-Elephant" failed: Operation not permitted (1)

rsync: chgrp "/media/Backup/Backup/Daten/OGG_Datenbank/dEUS-In a bar under the sea" failed: Operation not permitted (1)

rsync: chgrp "/media/Backup/Backup/Daten/OGG_Datenbank/dEUS-The ideal crash" failed: Operation not permitted (1)

rsync: chgrp "/media/Backup/Backup/Daten/OGG_Datenbank/dEUS-WCS" failed: Operation not permitted (1)

rsync: chgrp "/media/Backup/Backup/Daten/Sicherungen" failed: Operation not permitted (1)

rsync: chgrp "/media/Backup/Backup/Daten/Sicherungen/Bibble Pro" failed: Operation not permitted (1)

rsync: chgrp "/media/Backup/Backup/Daten/Sicherungen/MainActor" failed: Operation not permitted (1)

rsync: chgrp "/media/Backup/Backup/Daten/TU-Daten" failed: Operation not permitted (1)

sent 902262562 bytes  received 5636 bytes  14913523.93 bytes/sec

total size is 902131584  speedup is 1.00

rsync error: some files could not be transferred (code 23) at main.c(980) [sender=2.6.9]

alex@Idefix ~ $

```

----------

## schachti

Was für ein Dateisystem ist den auf der Platte, auf die das Backup soll? Der Fehlermeldung nach zu urteilen FAT oder NTFS, richtig? Dann klappt das natürlich nicht, da diese beiden die Linux-Zugriffsrechte nicht unterstützen.

----------

## alex00

FAT 32 ist drauf!

----------

## schachti

Das erklärt die Fehlermeldung.

In dem Fall solltest Du zu einer anderen Backup-Lösung greifen (oder die externe Platte mit einem "richtigen" Dateisystem formatieren  :Laughing: ).

----------

